# Looking to move to Canada



## Joe-79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm looking to move to Canada there's myself my partner and 4 children (16,13,4,2). I'm a scaffolder by trade and was wondering if anybody knows of any jobs that can help myself emigrate over there. 
Many thanks Joe.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Try the following link. You know you can do this as easily as anyone in Canada. You will have to vet any jobs or companies that show up. Also, the link is for only one province. You could try the other provinces as well.

Good luck.

Scaffolder Jobs in British Columbia | Indeed.ca


----------



## Joe-79 (Mar 12, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> Try the following link. You know you can do this as easily as anyone in Canada. You will have to vet any jobs or companies that show up. Also, the link is for only one province. You could try the other provinces as well.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Scaffolder Jobs in British Columbia | Indeed.ca


Thanks for that .


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Joe-79 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to move to Canada there's myself my partner and 4 children (16,13,4,2). I'm a scaffolder by trade and was wondering if anybody knows of any jobs that can help myself emigrate over there.
> Many thanks Joe.


Guessing the main reason you may not have received any (okay, 1 reply) is because anybody reading your other posts will see that you seem more interested in moving to Spain, and therefore it seems that Canada is just a fall back place to move to if Spain doesn't pan out, which usually means you haven't even looked into if you would even qualify for a visa for Canada, so answering your question would just be a waste of time, (like a lot of other posts on here). And considering the difference between Spain and Canada, it makes your question seem even more a waste of time for people to answer it, and if you ever do move to Canada, it will be be sooo far in the future that any visa that applies to your situation now may not apply in a few years. you haven't even mentioned what part of Canada you would be interested in, which also is a sign you haven't really done any home work on moving to Canada. Unlike Spain its BIG country. Good luck if you ever do move here, but I think we know it will probably never happen, at least not in the near future, so maybe best wait until you have actually decided you definitely want to move here and can qualify for a visa that would allow all of you to immigrate, and then ask about available jobs that a company can't find a Canadian to do.


----------

